# Ben Folds



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

A hero of mine, and a piano wizard. His lyrics are some of my favorite too! He's a genius in my book.

Any fans around here?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> A hero of mine, and a piano wizard. His lyrics are some of my favorite too! He's a genius in my book.
> 
> Any fans around here?


I never heard from this guy, will seek on You Tube.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I remember well _Smoke_ and _Kate_ from a ways back, but shall have to give him/them another listen. So many fine groups from the R.E.M. era--a long list: Blind Melon, Counting Crows, Blues Traveler, B-52s, and so many more.... Ben is certainly a fine pianist. Thanks for bringing him back into view.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> I never heard from this guy, will seek on You Tube.


His voice takes getting used to, perhaps, but he's really very interesting.


----------

